# Any hope for an American to find a job?



## ulrichleland9 (8 mo ago)

Hello. We are currently stuck in Albania. It is expensive and dangerous here. We need to go somewhere we can survive. Jobs that pay. Housing for kids. It seems every nation will take in Turks, Africans, Asians. But Americans need $500,000. Well, where I live, jobs pay $50 a month. So we could never pay half a million. We considered refugee status. But they split families up. So that will not work. Any suggestions? It's been a long road and we are desperate. Thank you.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ulrichleland9 said:


> Hello. We are currently stuck in Albania. It is expensive and dangerous here. We need to go somewhere we can survive. Jobs that pay. Housing for kids. It seems every nation will take in Turks, Africans, Asians. But Americans need $500,000. Well, where I live, jobs pay $50 a month. So we could never pay half a million. We considered refugee status. But they split families up. So that will not work. Any suggestions? It's been a long road and we are desperate. Thank you.


As you have discovered, unless you hold an EU passport, you will need a visa to move to any EU country.

Incidentally Asians & Africans also need a visa. Neither is Turkey currently in the EU, so a Turkish citizen would be in the same position as you.

For a work visa, for Spain, any company wishing to employ you would first have to prove that there is no EU citizen available to do the job. You wouldn't be able to remain in Spain during the visa application process. You cannot bring in dependents for the first year with a work visa.

A non-working visa would need funds (not earnings) of nearly 28.000€ per year for the first applicant & nearly 7.000€ per year for each dependent.

Under what grounds would you claim refugee status?

In any case, as US citizens, it's likely that it would be suggested that you return to the US should you try to claim asylum.


----------



## ulrichleland9 (8 mo ago)

xabiaxica said:


> As you have discovered, unless you hold an EU passport, you will need a visa to move to any EU country.
> 
> Incidentally Asians & Africans also need a visa. Neither is Turkey currently in the EU, so a Turkish citizen would be in the same position as you.
> 
> ...


Well, I have actually heard that a visa is not required... 

OK. So Asians, Africans, and Turks all get visas to the EU. Why are Americans not allowed? 

Well my dependents need to be with me. I am their protector. 

lol Who makes 150,000 Euros a year? Especially without work?

I don't know what grounds we would claim refugee status. But since we can't magically procure 150,000 Euros a year, what other options are there?

We can't go to the US. There is an ocean in the way. And the kids are not American. It would be even more impossible for them to get refugee status there. 

Thank you for your advice! I am very happy for any help at all. But many people basically tell us it is hopeless, unless we just magically find a lot of money. I make about 30 Euros a month. For 12 people. Can't do much with that. But I refuse to give up! There must be some way to live!


----------



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

Poland?


----------



## manuka (May 26, 2014)

What nationality are your kids?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ulrichleland9 said:


> Well, I have actually heard that a visa is not required...
> 
> OK. So Asians, Africans, and Turks all get visas to the EU. Why are Americans not allowed?
> 
> ...


You are allowed a visa, & Asians, Turks & Africans are also allowed a visa under exactly the same circumstances / requirements.

If you have heard otherwise, you have been misinformed.

If you have a US passport, perhaps the US consulate might help you with advice at the very least.

What passports do the children hold? That might make a difference to your position in the EU.


12 people!?


----------



## ulrichleland9 (8 mo ago)

tardigrade said:


> Poland?


Poland? Interesting. I thought many Poles went to the UK and other places to work. But I will surely look into Poland. My family is originally from Poland too. Thank you.


----------



## ulrichleland9 (8 mo ago)

manuka said:


> What nationality are your kids?


The kids are stateless. Which is one of the reasons I thought they would qualify for asylum. But I guess not?


----------



## ulrichleland9 (8 mo ago)

xabiaxica said:


> You are allowed a visa, & Asians, Turks & Africans are also allowed a visa under exactly the same circumstances / requirements.
> 
> If you have heard otherwise, you have been misinformed.
> 
> ...


The US Embassy says they have no help at all. Not even advice. They just said that someone in the US can send me Western Union. Who even uses that anymore in the age of PayPal and other digital banks? Anyways, finding someone to send you Western Union is another matter. One, which they cannot help you with. The kids do not have passports. They are stateless.

Yeah. Well, the only thing I took away from being raised in a cult. I always wanted kids. Normal kids though.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

ulrichleland9 said:


> The US Embassy says they have no help at all. Not even advice. They just said that someone in the US can send me Western Union. Who even uses that anymore in the age of PayPal and other digital banks? Anyways, finding someone to send you Western Union is another matter. One, which they cannot help you with. The kids do not have passports. They are stateless.
> 
> Yeah. Well, the only thing I took away from being raised in a cult. I always wanted kids. Normal kids though.


Who are the 12 people you are supporting on 30 Euros a month?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ulrichleland9 said:


> The US Embassy says they have no help at all. Not even advice. They just said that someone in the US can send me Western Union. Who even uses that anymore in the age of PayPal and other digital banks? Anyways, finding someone to send you Western Union is another matter. One, which they cannot help you with. The kids do not have passports. They are stateless.
> 
> Yeah. Well, the only thing I took away from being raised in a cult. I always wanted kids. Normal kids though.


Lots do use Western Union, but yes Paypal or a bank transfer are more common.


The children must have some nationality, surely?

Where were they born?


----------



## ulrichleland9 (8 mo ago)

Crawford said:


> Who are the 12 people you are supporting on 30 Euros a month?


Myself, wife, and our children.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

ulrichleland9 said:


> Myself, wife, and our children.


Your 10 children ?


----------



## ulrichleland9 (8 mo ago)

xabiaxica said:


> Lots do use Western Union, but yes Paypal or a bank transfer are more common.
> 
> 
> The children must have some nationality, surely?
> ...


No they do not. Not sure I want to say on here. But outside the Americas, almost no country has Jus Soli. But some countries DO give rights to stateless kids. But it seems that is nowhere in Europe?


----------



## ulrichleland9 (8 mo ago)

Crawford said:


> Your 10 children ?


Yes. The children of my wife and I.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Are you honestly thinking of moving to Spain with 10 children? Where would you live? How would you feed them? If you are American then your children should be able to be nationalized in USA. Europe is absolutely no good for as you won t be accepted as a refugee if you are a US citizen. You need to contact the American embassy for them to advise you.


----------



## ulrichleland9 (8 mo ago)

kaipa said:


> Are you honestly thinking of moving to Spain with 10 children? Where would you live? How would you feed them? If you are American then your children should be able to be nationalized in USA. Europe is absolutely no good for as you won t be accepted as a refugee if you are a US citizen. You need to contact the American embassy for them to advise you.


Those are questions I am asking YOU. It's WAY harder, in fact, impossible, to get to the USA. Why does everyone keep saying contact the US embassy? They will not advise me on anything.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kaipa said:


> Are you honestly thinking of moving to Spain with 10 children? Where would you live? How would you feed them? *If you are American then your children should be able to be nationalized in USA.* Europe is absolutely no good for as you won t be accepted as a refugee if you are a US citizen. You need to contact the American embassy for them to advise you.


Yes, it seems likely to be possible.






Birth of U.S. Citizens Abroad


This page provides information about how to apply for a Consular Report of Birth Abroad, known as a CRBA.




travel.state.gov





EDIT: Perhaps not, after all. I just read on another thread that although he & his wife are US citizens, they have never lived in the US.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

The OP needs immigration advisor or lawyer, preferably familiar with US citizenship. Often you can get free initial consultation. Embassies/consulates as a rule don't give advice.


----------



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

try the red cross in albania


----------



## ulrichleland9 (8 mo ago)

tardigrade said:


> try the red cross in albania


Thanks. I've tried them in other nations with no luck. But they may be better here perhaps. It's an idea.


----------



## ulrichleland9 (8 mo ago)

Joppa said:


> The OP needs immigration advisor or lawyer, preferably familiar with US citizenship. Often you can get free initial consultation. Embassies/consulates as a rule don't give advice.


Yeah. They have a list of lawyers. But we could never afford one. We also would not qualify to be visa sponsors on $50 a month. We also could not afford $15,000 in visas. Nor the $15,000 in plane tickets.


----------



## ulrichleland9 (8 mo ago)

Joppa said:


> The OP needs immigration advisor or lawyer, preferably familiar with US citizenship. Often you can get free initial consultation. Embassies/consulates as a rule don't give advice.


I replied to this, but it vanished. We can't sponsor our kids on $50 a month. You need thousands. Also, $15,000 for visas, $15,000 for plane tickets. Where would we get that kind of money? It seems like a silly idea. Why are so many people suggesting the USA? That is not even on our list of countries.


----------



## ulrichleland9 (8 mo ago)

tardigrade said:


> try the red cross in albania


My posts are vanishing. I will reply again. I have never had luck with them before, because I am white. But I will try again here.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Going back to the original question about work; what is it that you actually do for a profession?

I think we would all agree that nobody is going to give you a job in Spain just becasue you are American and / or desperate. The normal criteria people provide is at least the profession they would be looking for work in. 

What languages do you speak? It is obviously an advantage to speak Spanish to get a job in Spain.

Have you looked at any vacancies or applied for any jobs which you felt qualified for?

The good thing about work visas is that it's the company who sponsors your visa, but first you have to convince the company that they need you, and only you will do.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

The OP is no longer with us, so I'm closing the thread.


----------

